# heating my tank to the right temp



## Icaruslives (Apr 30, 2011)

hello everyone, i am getting a theraphosa stirmi and i was wondering what method to use to heat my tank to the right tempurature as i do not want to just set the whole room tempurature to just keep the tank warm.  So i was wondering if i should use a space heater? and if so what kind if you guys know of any?   or maybe the heat mats even though i have read some negative things about them. or maybe i should use a bulb to heat the cage.

please lemme know i would be very thankful for any helpful advice!!!!


thanks!!!


----------



## babypiggy (May 1, 2011)

i think a space heater is the best choice but that usually heats the entire room..

don't use under tank heat mats as they can burn your tarantula...


u can use a heat lamp hooked up to a rheostat; that way u can control the power going to the bulbs to get the right temps


----------



## High_Rolling_T (May 1, 2011)

One thing you could do would be to put the enclosure inside(and up off the ground) of another enclosure and then use a heating pad under the outer enclosure.  The problem with that though is _Theraphosa blondi_ already have big enough enclosures without having to worry about finding a bigger one, haha.  However, this method works well if the spider is still a sling or even juvie(this also works great with multiple slings depending the size of the outer enclosure).

A heating pad is do-able, but like the previous poster stated: don't place it under the enclosure because when tarantulas are hot they go down a burrow, only leading closer to the heat source until you end up with a burnt or cooked spider.  To use a heating pad safely, place it on the side of the enclosure, that way the tarantula can wander closer if they desire more warmth or head to the other side if they are too warm.

Edit(forgot half my post ha): I do agree though that the best option would be a heat lamp, some even come with control built in to chamge the power/temp.  I've never used one yet for my tarantulas but bought one a month or two ago to keep a litter of puppies warm and cozy, and now that they are big enough to self regulate their temperatures it'll be moved to my Ts.  Another good thing about heat lamps is that Tarantulas can't see red light so when it is on you can see them and they are in total darkness making for good viewing at night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## axbrown (May 1, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> To use a heating pad safely, place it on the side of the enclosure, that way the tarantula can wander closer if they desire more warmth or head to the other side if they are too warm.


Also, definitely don't use a heating pad on the side of the tank if it is an Arboreal T, because obviously they could get on top of the heating pad anyways  But if it's purely for Terrestrial T's, then on the side would be fine, as long as its out of reach of the T when it tries to climb the glass at night. (Also, a heating pad will probably heat the whole cage to a constant temp which might be either too high or too low for your T.)


----------



## Shea (May 1, 2011)

If ur gonna use a heat lamp make sure u use a red bulb (or blue but i think the red is dimmer) because they dont like too much light
and be prepared to mist more often cuz ur substrate will dry out quicker
if ur going to get many Ts then u might wanna go with a space heater (this one is the one i see people most often using http://www.bestbuy.com/site/DeLongh...9492202&st=oil filled space heaters&cp=1&lp=2) Or you can go with a heating cabinet which u can use the search bar to research


----------



## Icaruslives (May 2, 2011)

thank you guys so much! i decided to go with a heat lamp hooked up to a thermostat to control the temperature and simulate the drop the temp does at nighttime in the wild. thank you guys so much for your input!


----------



## webbedone (May 2, 2011)

Space heaters are > heat lamps


----------



## Icaruslives (May 2, 2011)

i bought a zoo med heat emitter lamp 150 watt. gonna hook it up to a thermostat to control the temp like i said before its a big 75 gallon tank so do you think it will be alrite????    considering the light and all??


----------



## Shea (May 3, 2011)

Idk I kinda stress a red bulb. I just remember when I put an aquarium light above my b smithi's cage and she climbed up there and was biting it. Shes sassy


----------

